

Dogecoin not notable - poolpool
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_deletion/Dogecoin

======
SwellJoe
Dogecoin should probably be on Encyplopedia Dramatica, or Know Your Meme, or
Urban Dictionary. Probably doesn't need more than a footnote on WikiPedia.

~~~
adamnemecek
At the same time though, isn't it kind of notable that a 'meme becomes a
currency'?

~~~
SwellJoe
I think it's still merely a meme. There are literally hundreds of "altcoins".
This one is only marginally more notable than any of those, and those aren't
notable except in aggregate, mostly as an attempt by the founders of the coins
to cash in. (There are a few exceptions. Litecoin maybe, Namecoin probably,
Peercoin possibly.)

Making a new Bitcoin derivative takes a few minutes. The Dogecoin developers
didn't even bother to do a search/replace on the word Bitcoin in the source
and documentation in the source. It is a very, very, half-assed fork of the
Bitcoin code base (I looked, for a laugh).

~~~
dwild
It should be deleted because some people consider it not notable?

Personally I consider it notable because they did in a week more than most
altcoin did in their existence. Yeah the modification are nothing more than a
CTRL+F with some joke added but what it caused is way more important than
that.

Should we delete history for that? As small that history could be for you... I
don't believe that. Some people suggested to merge it with Doge (meme) and
it's not a bad idea, however I believe an altcoin that's currently worth
nearly 3 millions deserve its own page.

~~~
SwellJoe
I think you should probably review the WikiPedia notability guidelines:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Notability](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Notability)

I didn't make the rules, I'm just saying I believe Dogecoin fails to meet the
qualification for notability. A few blog posts about it and a storm of
facebook status updates does not "notable" make, IMHO.

------
patrickg_zill
Even so, there are a lot of people using the mining pools. One pool I looked
at has 43 Megahashes/s and doge.cryptopool.it has 232 Mh/s going.

~~~
dwild
This minning pool has 2408 MH/s.
[http://doge.netcodepool.org/](http://doge.netcodepool.org/)

The current network hash rate is 6100 MH/s. It's impressive for a 1 week old
altcoin.

------
djent
I would live to contribute to save it on the Deletion page, but unfortunately
I don't have a Wikipedia account.

------
hayksaakian
I knew about it before coming to HN today, so i'd say it's at least minimally
notable.

